# Bean allergy?



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

Is it possible to be intolerant to certain beans?

A few years ago I suffered with stomach pains and turned out I was intolerant to nuts. Stopped eating nuts, been ok since.

But a week ago, I got the same symptoms again when I started a fresh bag of beans in my Hasbean subscription and it's the only new thing I've consumed recently.

Been buying beans for a few years now, never had a problem before.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It's unlikely


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Would be a bit odd, as all the beans you are probably using are just different varietal of coffea arabica. The HB bag should tell you what the varietal is though for further experimentation?


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

If it's not life critical, AB test it and report back for science









could it be processing method perhaps?


----------

